# Konoha vs. a Krosan Cloudscraper



## Lucifeller (Jun 19, 2010)

VERSUS



Konoha gets everything shown up until now that's specifically aligned with it (ie, no Akatsuki, yes Sage Naruto).

And before you ask, why, yes, those are arbalest darts made of tree trunks sticking out of the Cloudscraper's right bicep. Just to give an idea of the thing's size.

Let's see how Konoha fares against the mightiest predator in Krosa's forest. :ho


----------



## Shay (Jun 19, 2010)

Regards,

Krosan Cloudscraper is a 13/13, and if the average human is a 1/1, the Konoha Shinobi are arguably stronger.

Really, all Naruto has to do is create enough clones to approximate a 13 power creature or greater, and the village wins when combat damage resolves.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 19, 2010)

lol, yeah, I imagined someone would argue that. Of course, that kinda goes up in the air when you realize Eldrazi are between 13/13 and 15/15, yet solo armies including vampires, spellcasters and a lot of other stuff - and take Planeswalkers to just seal up.

So game size doesn't translate well to this fight.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't think game mechanics can be used here....

That being said, the Cloudscraper stomps, horribly.


----------



## Alita (Jun 19, 2010)

Shay said:


> Regards,
> 
> Krosan Cloudscraper is a 13/13, and if the average human is a 1/1, the Konoha Shinobi are arguably stronger.
> 
> ...


Yeah I pretty much agree with this.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 20, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I don't think game mechanics can be used here....
> 
> That being said, the Cloudscraper stomps, horribly.



If game mechanics could be used here, then Kyuubi would at a bare minimum have to have been a 500/500, seeing how it was horribly trampling all the gathered ninja in that one flashback when it attacked, and their efforts were more or less useless. Of course that's rather stupid, since a METEOR falling on you does 13 damage, and you aren't convincing me any Bijuu can do worse damage than a meteor the size of a truck slamming into your carcass at terminal velocity from space...

So yeah, game mechanics really don't work all that well all things considered.

That said, Konoha DOES have a good chance at stopping this thing - the same way they stopped Kyuubi, the Shiki Fuuin. But they'll have to be noticeably faster at it. The Cloudscraper is NOT immune to instant death effects, meaning it will be killed by it just fine, but it is also a hell of a lot larger - meaning if they let it get ANYwhere near the village, it will just rip the Hokage monument off the ground and use it to swat the town into rubble.

Basically the real question is, can Konoha stall it long enough to use the Shiki Fuuin or will it flatten the village before that happens? And that is a toss up, because as dimwitted as a Magic beast is, they generally tend to do one thing very well - and that one thing is to stomp things into pancakes.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 20, 2010)

Shiki Fuuin requires the target to be weaker than the user. Not an issue for players since they take the role of near-omnipotent Planeswalkers, but definitely an issue for ninja.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2010)

Well i think that's debatable, Minato managed to do that to the Kyuubi and i seriously doubt Minato could be classified as stronger then the Kyuubi.....just saying.

Either way, Shiki Fuujin or no, no one in Konoha has the fire power to stall the Cloudscraper. Even Jutsu like Fuuton Rasenshuriken are gonna be laughed off unless Naruto can make a FRS the size of a 3-story building or so.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok  lets make this help the Krosan


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2010)

lol, that would be way too unfair.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 20, 2010)

Darksteel Colossus > Progenitus. Just saying.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 20, 2010)

Remove target creature from the game >> Darksteel colosus


----------



## Fenix (Jun 20, 2010)

It's just a big meatbag with no specials. It's not soloing any verse. 

Put in someone like Akroma or Phage.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2010)

Well he's not facing the whole verse, just Konoha which should be easy enough.


----------



## randomsurfer (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't think Konoha can beat this monster. You have to realize how big it is. Standing side by side, I would guess that comparing Kyuubi to him is about the same as comparing a small house cat to a 6 ft adult.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 20, 2010)

Throw in Commander Eesha for this...
He has protection from all creatures

Or the Platinum Angel:


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Crimson King (Jun 20, 2010)

Goodbye Narutoverse


----------



## dimhaku (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a real urge to do TCG cards against each other to see which franchise is the strongest now...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2010)

Crimson King said:


>


, i almost forgot about the B.F.M.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 21, 2010)

Xelloss said:
			
		

> Ok  lets make this help the Krosan



Come on now, Progenitus would literally eat the entiretry of Konoha. It's gargantuan, not just big.



			
				Seyta said:
			
		

> Throw in Commander Eesha for this...
> He has protection from all creatures



Commander Eesha is female, for the record.



			
				Ishamael said:
			
		

>



Take your despicable blue magic and get off mah lawn. 



			
				dimhaku said:
			
		

> I have a real urge to do TCG cards against each other to see which franchise is the strongest now...



Do it. :ho


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 21, 2010)

dimhaku said:


> I have a real urge to do TCG cards against each other to see which franchise is the strongest now...



Duel masters(which is essentially M:TG only a bit different) was pretty damn powerful, this creature is one of the bigger fatties, but by no means the biggest. Note the flavor text. Or the flavor text of another creature "Even the smallest weapon attached to it has enough firepower to lay waste to an entire nation.".

Man, duel masters was awesome.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 21, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Duel masters(which is essentially M:TG only a bit different) was pretty damn powerful, this creature is one of the bigger fatties, but by no means the biggest. Note the flavor text. Or the flavor text of another creature "Even the smallest weapon attached to it has enough firepower to lay waste to an entire nation.".
> 
> Man, duel masters was awesome.



I have the PS2 game based on it, but haven't touched it yet. Any tips for deckbuilding?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 21, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> I have the PS2 game based on it, but haven't touched it yet. Any tips for deckbuilding?



You can use shield triggers in decks that don't use their colors, this is fucking awesome with holy awe(taps all enemy creatures, saving you).


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 23, 2010)

...huh, I never thought about using offcolor cards as shield triggers. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 23, 2010)

One of my old gaming buddies lost the sweden semifinals due to his opponent getting 2 holy awes from his last 2 shields. While he was playing Bombazar, which essentially is a  on a big fattie body. He was not pleased.


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Jun 23, 2010)

there was a really hax tactic i used with a shieldtrigger deck and... a japanese card

card effect was gain 5000or3000 for every light/water/nature. my shieldtrigger deck keeps on summoning creatures from shield making my jap creature almost impossible to beat.

well...billion degree dragon is the like the strongest card in the game

only awe is real hax as well

@Dimahaku
yugioh probably wins because they have cards that can destroy all of the opponent field


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 23, 2010)

Those are banned. One's like dark hole, raigeki have been banned since they were released. lightning vortex and torrential tribute are not, though they are less useful.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 23, 2010)

11wongjk2 said:


> there was a really hax tactic i used with a shieldtrigger deck and... a japanese card
> 
> card effect was gain 5000or3000 for every light/water/nature. my shieldtrigger deck keeps on summoning creatures from shield making my jap creature almost impossible to beat.
> 
> ...



Magic wins on turn 0.

Destroy the field? I rather remove it.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 23, 2010)

Look around for tolarian academy and fear it, respect it.


----------



## GangWarlord (Jun 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Shiki Fuuin requires the target to be weaker than the user.



What? The Fox would've curbstomped Minato a trillion times over if it was a matter of physical strength.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 24, 2010)

GangWarlord said:


> What? The Fox would've curbstomped Minato a trillion times over if it was a matter of physical strength.


Prove it. 

But since when has physical strength meant shit in Naruto? I mean a contest of chakra, of course. Why do you think Sandaime failed to seal Orochimaru?


----------



## GangWarlord (Jun 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Prove it.



What do ya mean, prove it? It's common sense.



skiboydoggy said:


> But since when has physical strength meant shit in Naruto? I mean a contest of chakra, of course. Why do you think Sandaime failed to seal Orochimaru?



The Fox is known to have more chakra than any human non-jinchuriki character. Pulling a soul out is only a matter of how much stamina the user has. The reason Hiruzen failed is because he was exhausted and bleedin' to death.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 24, 2010)

GangWarlord said:


> What do ya mean, prove it? It's common sense.



Common sense? Not really. Yondaime was known to be pretty much the greatest ninja ever, and we have proof that even Akatsuki members can plain overpower Bijuu.



> The Fox is known to have more chakra than any human non-jinchuriki character. Pulling a soul out is only a matter of how much stamina the user has. The reason Hiruzen failed is because he was exhausted and bleedin' to death.



Right, he was weakened and thus couldn't overpower Orochimaru. It's not like some kind of time limit spell.

HOLD ON TO IT FOR FIVE MINUTES AND YOUR OPPONENT DIES INSTANTLY!

What is this? A fight against Odin in FF?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2010)

Krosan Cloudscraper solos. 
and lol @ scaling human 1/1's to stop him.
Hey Jace can be lightning bolted on entering play but the fucker can make you mill


----------



## GangWarlord (Jun 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Common sense? Not really. Yondaime was known to be pretty much the greatest ninja ever, and we have proof that even Akatsuki members can plain overpower Bijuu.



Yo, even if Minato did excel in physical strength and chakra, he was still only human.

The Fox is already known to be the most powerful (non-god) living being in the Narutoverse since the 10-tailed beast. Both in physical strength and in chakra. This ain't up for debate. It's manga fact.

Outside of sealin' techniques and hypnosis, no human character in the Narutoverse could beat the Fox in a fight.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 24, 2010)

what does this even matter when the skyscraper can sneak up as one of those morph walker thingies and then level the entire fucking village at the speed of gravity


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 24, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Magic wins on turn 0.
> 
> Destroy the field? I rather remove it.



There hasn't been a deck quite as ridiculously broken as the Flash Hulk deck. No other deck can consistently win on the opponent's first upkeep phase.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 26, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> what does this even matter when the skyscraper can sneak up as one of those morph walker thingies and then level the entire fucking village at the speed of gravity



...fuck me, I totally forgot about its Morph ability.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 26, 2010)

Morph is hilarious

huh, what's that thing? looks weirKROSAN CLOUDSCRAPER A THOUSAND TIMES THE SIZE OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2010)

I am going to lightning boot your 2/2 morph

/Morph
Spell fizzles


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I am going to lightning boot your 2/2 morph
> 
> /Morph
> Spell fizzles



I remember something like that.

Me: I'm swinging at you with two 2/2 with double strike.
Opponent who has over 100 life: I take it.
Me: I morph them into Raven Guild Master. Mill 40.
Opponent with no library: Fuck you.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 27, 2010)

Ohhh I used to play the rock around that time... nothing like a pernicius deed of 0 to destroy all morphs.

But my favorite memory is when a friend played a Perish vs the elf deck of the wife of a friend, she procede to give him a finger, and next match lets say those elves where not exactly kind to him.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 27, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> I remember something like that.
> 
> Me: I'm swinging at you with two 2/2 with double strike.
> Opponent who has over 100 life: I take it.
> ...



...ouch. That had to hurt.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> I remember something like that.
> 
> Me: I'm swinging at you with two 2/2 with double strike.
> Opponent who has over 100 life: I take it.
> ...



Ummm
Double Strike does not work on players so if you had 2 they would only mill 20
Also what was giving them double strike?

/is a MtG Judge aka Extreme Nerd :/


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Ummm
> Double Strike does not work on players so if you had 2 they would only mill 20
> Also what was giving them double strike?
> 
> /is a MtG Judge aka Extreme Nerd :/



I'm pretty certain Double Strike works on players.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 27, 2010)

If a creature has double strike and no defense was given, it hit the player twice, if say creature was block in consider block for both combat faces, if double strike creature has trample, it would deal the extra damage on the first combat phase and full damage on the second (or pass the defense if the creature has regeration or indestructible)


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Ummm
> Double Strike does not work on players so if you had 2 they would only mill 20
> Also what was giving them double strike?
> 
> /is a MtG Judge aka Extreme Nerd :/



Grappling Hook.

And yes, double strike does work on players. My friend is a judge as well.


----------

